# Driving from Florida to Merida



## Leoanita (Oct 9, 2015)

This spring my husband and I will drive from Florida to Merida with our three dogs. We are wondering what border entry we should use, any route recommendations, and names of motels along the way that take dogs. Thank you!


----------



## fmr pnw (May 31, 2015)

Google "pet-friendly motels," and some sites may come up. If you're an AAA member, they have route planning services, or used to, or just use GoogleMaps. Get a good travel guide for Mexico. Do your research and then come back with specific questions.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

Laredo-Merida



Didn't re-read the article but if you are traveling with 3 woofers, and want good accommodations, Google "love hotels" "Mexico" I know that there are dozens on Hiways 57 and 180.

Btw, the inland route has improved considerably vs. the articles above; the coastal routes, too many topes, small towns and a higher chance of police and gang problems. YMMV.


----------

